# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  High Hemoglobin and donating blood

## TMan96

As part of my protocol, I am donating blood about every two months. When I got my BW done with my doc 2 weeks ago, my Hemoglobin was at 17.3. My doc said it was a tick high, but just to make sure I continued with my donations.

I went to the Red Cross today for my donation. Today was the 1st day I could have donated since my last donation. When the RC did my Hemoglobin as part of the process, they said it was 17.9. The guy said that was the highest he had seen this week, but that they could take as long as I wasn't over 20. We continued with the process and I gave my pint. 

My question is, should I be concerned at these levels? If not what level should I be concerned at. What are the bad sides of it being high?

Other than the donations, is there anything else I can/should do?

Thanks!

----------


## Trific

You can try this thread for some previous chat:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...donating+blood

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

High levels should be a concern. Blood gets thick and the heart works harder. If you have any artery congestion issues, your risk is greatly increased. Do not ignore this problem. Bottom line, you are going to be donating blood every 2 months like clockwork. Only change that if your bloodwork starts coming back below average.

Your other option is to reduce the amount of T you take. If your total T is in the upper quartile, consider letting that level fall to about 700 and maintaining it there.

Keep in mind the donation centers don't have the most accurate instruments. So that 17.9 could have been 17.3 still.

----------


## Bonaparte

Keep it under 17 to stay within range and avoid any hematocrit issues.

----------


## bass

if your levels stay high after donating then find another blood drive company that's not affiliated with redcroos and go every other month until you normalize, then do it as needed.

----------


## HRTstudent

> As part of my protocol, I am donating blood about every two months. When I got my BW done with my doc 2 weeks ago, my Hemoglobin was at 17.3. My doc said it was a tick high, but just to make sure I continued with my donations.
> 
> I went to the Red Cross today for my donation. Today was the 1st day I could have donated since my last donation. When the RC did my Hemoglobin as part of the process, they said it was 17.9. The guy said that was the highest he had seen this week, but that they could take as long as I wasn't over 20. We continued with the process and I gave my pint. 
> 
> My question is, should I be concerned at these levels? If not what level should I be concerned at. What are the bad sides of it being high?
> 
> Other than the donations, is there anything else I can/should do?
> 
> Thanks!


I would be concerned. I would also think I am taking in too much testosterone .

What other concern I would have is losing too much iron. If I was giving blood every two months... I would think my iron stores would be plummeting. What is your most recent ferritin and serum iron at?

----------


## junk2222yard

> What other concern I would have is losing too much iron. If I was giving blood every two months... I would think my iron stores would be plummeting. What is your most recent ferritin and serum iron at?


That is bang on, even more so because the OP has a thyroid issue (I know from another thread). Hypothyroidism can cause low iron, and it is possible to have good or even high hematocrit and hemoglobin and plummeting ferritin. I am living proof of that.

I was giving blood every two months and then ran my 6 month labs (which include ferritin) and found out I was so low my doc insisted on an iron shot on the spot. This is while passing the hemoglobin and hematocrit tests at the red cross.

----------


## TMan96

> That is bang on, even more so because the OP has a thyroid issue (I know from another thread). Hypothyroidism can cause low iron, and it is possible to have good or even high hematocrit and hemoglobin and plummeting ferritin. I am living proof of that.
> 
> I was giving blood every two months and then ran my 6 month labs (which include ferritin) and found out I was so low my doc insisted on an iron shot on the spot. This is while passing the hemoglobin and hematocrit tests at the red cross.


Hey Junkyard,

Yes you are right, my doc also is treating me for hypo with Armour. I have a copy of my most resent labs from two weeks ago and it says Iron 131 (range 50-212). So I guess this is pretty good? I have donated now 4 times over the last 8 months.

Out side of donating, I guess there is noting else "that works" at least to moderate the level? It had been on the high rage of normal the last couple of times I had my bw done.

----------


## Trific

> Out side of donating, I guess there is noting else "that works" at least to moderate the level? It had been on the high rage of normal the last couple of times I had my bw done.


Another way is to lower the amount of test you take...

----------


## junk2222yard

> Hey Junkyard,
> 
> Yes you are right, my doc also is treating me for hypo with Armour. I have a copy of my most resent labs from two weeks ago and it says Iron 131 (range 50-212). So I guess this is pretty good?


What test is that, Ferritin?

Stopthethyroidmadness recommends thyroid patients do 4 iron tests, if you think you may be low in iron:
Ferritin
Serum iron
TIBC
% Saturation

My own doc was only willing to do Ferritin, but when it came back so low he has agreed to all of them in two weeks.

Anyway, if that iron figure you gave is Ferritin, you are doing fine, but since you are hypothyroid you have to always watch for low iron. Low iron will cause poor absorption of your thyroid meds, among other things.

Check out http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/ferritin/

----------

